# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΥΠΝΟΥ

## maria9

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΑΣ,
ΑΠΟ ΜΙΚΡΟ ΠΑΙΔΙ ΚΟΙΜΑΜΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΑΡΓΑ.
ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΝΑ ΚΟΙΜΗΘΩ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΙΣ 02.00.
ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΝΕΟ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΥΠΝΟΥ ΜΟΥ.
ΕΝΩ ΚΟΙΜΑΜΑΙ,ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΟΜΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΣΕΙΣΜΟΣ ΞΥΠΝΑΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΟΙΩΘΩ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΗ ΝΑ ΤΡΕΜΩ.
ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ?
ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## tomasliak

μαρια γενικα κανεις κακο υπνο?ποσο καιρο το εχεις αυτο?

----------


## maria9

ΑΠΟ ΜΙΚΡΟ ΠΑΙΔΙ,ΠΟΥ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΣΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΚΟΙΜΟΝΤΟΥΣΑΝ ΝΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΧΑΖΕΥΑ ΤΟ ΝΤΑΒΑΝΙ.ΜΕΧΡΙ ΠΟΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ.ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ
ΑΠΛΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΝΟΙΩΘΩ ΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΣΕΙΣΜΟΣ.

----------


## Thorp

Μαρία και εγώ έχω έντονο αυτό το τρομοκρατημένο ξύπνημα ειδικά την πρωτη ώρα ύπνου. Stress έντονο Stress νομίζω

----------


## maria9

ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ,ΙΣΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΕΛΕΓΞΩ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΦΟΡΑ

----------


## boubourina

μαρακι και εγω το ιδιο εχω εδω και 15 χρονια τουλαχιστον!
Ολη νυχτα κανω το φαντασμα και κοιμαμαι 4-5 ωρες με τουλαχιστον μια διακοπη στη μεση. Φυσικα το πρωι σερνομαι αλλα δεν γινεται να κοιμηθω περισσοτερο λογω δουλειας.
Παντως οσο κουρασμενη και να ειμαι δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω πριν απο τις 2.
Εγω δεν νιωθω σεισμο αλλα αυτη την αισθηση οτι πεφτεις και ξυπναω!
Θα με ενδιεφερε μια λυση

----------


## maria...

καλως ηρθες στο κλαμπ.κρισεις πανικου ειναι αυτες

----------


## krino

σταματα της τηλεδιαγνωσεις εσυ.
:P

----------


## maria...

λολ κρινο

----------


## maria9

ΑΠ\'ΟΤΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ,ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ.ΑΝΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΑΖΕΥΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΜΠΙΡΙΜΠΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ Η ΩΡΑ.ΧΑΧΑΧΑ

----------


## gp.line

circadin (μελατωνινη) περνε 2 χαπια καθε βραδι για 23 μέρες ,συνδιασετα με 6mg lexotanil 1 ωα πριν τον υπνο και θα σου γινει ο κυκλος super.οσο για το εαν ειναι κρισεις πανικου,ψιλο χλωμο,μαλλον αγχονεσαι με την σκεψη οτι δεν θα μπορεσεις και παλι να κοιμηθεις

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by boubourina_
> μαρακι και εγω το ιδιο εχω εδω και 15 χρονια τουλαχιστον!
> Ολη νυχτα κανω το φαντασμα και κοιμαμαι 4-5 ωρες με τουλαχιστον μια διακοπη στη μεση. Φυσικα το πρωι σερνομαι αλλα δεν γινεται να κοιμηθω περισσοτερο λογω δουλειας.
> Παντως οσο κουρασμενη και να ειμαι δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω πριν απο τις 2.
> Εγω δεν νιωθω σεισμο αλλα αυτη την αισθηση οτι πεφτεις και ξυπναω!
> Θα με ενδιεφερε μια λυση


ΜΕ ΜΟΝΗ ΕΞΑΙΡΕΣΗ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΞΥΠΝΑΩ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΙΣΧΥΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ. ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΗ ΠΩΣ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΟΚΟΤΗ ΑΙΣΘΗΣΗ ΟΤΙ ΠΕΦΤΩ ΤΗΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΓΩ :)
ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΜΑΘΕΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΑΡΑΞΕΝΟ

----------


## Παστελι

αυτο το προβλημα το ειχα στην εφηβεια γιατι ειχα πολες ορμες και ειμουν γενικα αστατο κοριτσι.Μετα που σοβαρευτικα και ειδικα οταν εμεινα εγυος στον γιο μου ααρχησα να αποκταω φυσιολογικο υπνο.μετα π γεννησα αστα να πανε.ο μικρος ξυπναγε αρχικα καθε 1.5 ωρα για γαλα και ακομα κ σημερα π ειναι στα 6 το βραδι ξυπναει γυρω στις 3 φορες την ωρα π εγω απολαμβανω τον πιο γλυκο υπνο χαχαχα.

----------

